# 1978 Redline Proline



## nycet3 (Jun 23, 2018)

bought this frame & fork hoping it was what it is: a 1978 Redline Proline. Someone spray bombed it olive drab.

I've been looking for an original finish red set for years.

I started to remove the spray bomb, and the original red is still there. I'll slowly uncover the rest of it.

The serial number stamp is too faint to read, but I know it's a 1978. The head tube is three pieces welded ogether, which makes it either a year one (1977) or a 1978. (From 1979 & beyond, the head tube was one-piece with extruded ends.) What narrows this down to a 1978 is the seat stays. They have two bends. (A 1977 has stays with a single bend.)

I'm pretty happy to have an original finish red set. I'll build it up with survivor era-correct parts.


----------



## nycet3 (Jun 29, 2018)

Unearthed the serial number. Definitely 1978.
Unfortunately the the bike had been repainted red long ago. The original finish is gone. I'm not into refinished bikes, so I'm moving this frame and fork along to someone else.


----------



## Archerdanno (Jul 17, 2018)

Still interested in selling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nycet3 (Jul 18, 2018)

Sorry, I gave it to a buddy of mine.


----------

